# Most unusual racks???



## Adirondacker (Mar 8, 2005)

A good friend of mine shot a buck that was aged at *9 1/2 * years (possibly oldest ever in NY) in the Catskill Mts of NY the first week of Dec. This happened 15 or so years back. This in itself was not unusual but the buck was *still in velvet*.  They figured he was so old his hormones were all messed up. He has the mount in his office...extremely unique white-tail!!

I also had an uncle that killed a doee with antlers.

Just curious what others have seen.


----------



## jeeptastic (Mar 9, 2005)

*15 point*

I was pheasent hunting on a plantation down in south georgia and a guy staying at the lodge brought in a rack he had killed the week before. It was a 15 point with base tines growing backwards down the neck of the deer. It was very unsymetrical with points just going everywhere. He did a European mount with it.


----------



## huntfish (Mar 9, 2005)

Check out this link.

http://www.northamericanwhitetail.com/weirdwhitetails/


----------



## Eshad (Mar 10, 2005)

Wow!  That black buck is wild looking!  Definitely a once in a lifetime trophy!


----------



## quail12 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Most unusual rack*

Anna Nicole Smith? Phil Michelson?


----------



## Eshad (Mar 18, 2005)

quail12 said:
			
		

> Anna Nicole Smith? Phil Michelson?


----------

